# سؤال في تركيبة ازالة بقع الزيوت من الملابس



## ايهابووو (8 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء الافاضل اعضاء هذا القسم 

قرأت في احد فقرات المثبتة في هذا القسم عنوان : 

تركيبة فعالة جدا لازالة بقع الزيوت من الملابس 

على هذا الرابط 

http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=133122

المواد المطلوبة هي : سيمسول_ بيوتيل جليكول _ داي ايتيلين جليكول _ ايتيل جليكول 
فورمالين - ماء - مانع رغوة 

لدي مشكلة بسيطة : اولا مادة السيمسول لم يعرفها اي احد من الباعة يا ترا هل لها تسمية اخرى او ممكن الاستعاضة عنها بمادة اخرى 

ايضا مادة ايثيل جليكول لم اجدها يعني المواد التي وجدتها هي فقط 

ايتيلين جليكول - فورمالين - مانع رغوة - بيوتيل جليكول 

هل هذا يكفي ماذا افعل ؟

ايضا يا ترا مادة ايتيلين جليكول التي وجدتها هل هي نفسها مادة ( داي ايتيلين جليكول ) 

المكتوبة في الموضوع المذكور 

ساعدوني ارشدوني بالله عليكم ولكم الشكر والدعاء 

شكرا لاصغائكم


----------



## ايهابووو (11 ديسمبر 2011)

اين الاجابات يا شباب ساعدوني ارجوكم


----------



## ايهابووو (11 ديسمبر 2011)

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الاجابات يا شباب


----------



## ايهابووو (11 ديسمبر 2011)

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الاجابات يا شباب


----------



## nassim.hipnas (26 ديسمبر 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]سميسول هو المورفولين او [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tetrahydro-1,4-oxazine[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Diethylene oximide[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Diethylene imidoxide[/FONT] ان وجدته في الجزائر اتصل بي


----------



## nassim.hipnas (26 ديسمبر 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Noms anglais :

Morpholine
Autres noms :

Diethylene imidoxide
Diethylene oximide
Tetrahydro-1,4-oxazine
[/FONT]


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم الايثيلين جليكول مادة والداى ايثيلين جليكول مادة اخرى وهذه التركيبة كما ذكرها الاستاذ مهدى بكر ممتازة جدا وهذا بالتجربة الفعلية وهى توضع على البقعة لمدة دقيقتين ثم تشطف بالماء


----------

